# Beautiful Cat- Home Wanted Desperately - Derbyshire



## angelite32 (Nov 26, 2010)

We have a beautiful three year old Female Cat called Keeley that we need to re-home ASAP
As I am severely allergic to her and sadly making me ill 

She has a lovely nature and is very clean and proud - I am scared if I take her to a pet shelter she will not get rehomed or put down.... Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi there

Can I ask where abouts in Derbyshire you are?

Thanks


----------



## angelite32 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Thanks cat crazy

Sent you a PM


----------



## angelite32 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi we still haven't found a home for Keeley  

anyone out there that can help?? 

Thanks


----------



## ownedby2cats (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll ask my friend for you she was asking me yesterday if I knew of any black and white female cats that needed homing, the only problem is she is in Brighton.


----------



## angelite32 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I would be happy to meet half way ?? If she would - She would love Keeley


----------



## angelite32 (Nov 26, 2010)

Or if not able to travel -at a push could have a trip to Brighton  Will travel far if I know she was getting the right home and will be happy


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Most rescues never put a healthy animal down, when looking for a rescue to take on your animal always ask if them if they do put healthy animals down if they can't find a home. Its very hard to get rescue placements for animals at the moment as there is such a high number of unwanted animals this year, but try these rescues in your area

ANGEL WINGS ANIMAL SANCTUARY 
Tel: 07512 965665
Email: [email protected]
Website: A SAFE HAVEN FOR UNWANTED ANIMALS | Angel Wings

BRAMCOTE ANIMAL RESCUE
Rescue Centre: 6 Ashtree Square, off Town Street, Bramcote Village, near Beeston, Nottingham.
Tel: 01159 220286 (Please telephone between 10am and 4pm, our opening hours)
Mobile: 07778 352541
Email: [email protected]
Website: Bramcote Animal Rescue Centre - rescues and rehomes unwanted and abandoned animals

THE-KATS-WHISKERS 
Tel: 01332 342946 or 07957 377670
Email: [email protected]
Website: The-Kats-Whiskers-Welcome Page

CAT WELFARE
Postal Address: PO Box 293, LEEDS LS16 0ER.
Tel: 07876 212 518
Email: [email protected] 
Web site: Happy Endings - Home

SHEFFIELD CATS SHELTER
Registered Charity no: 225634
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Welcome | The Sheffield Cats Shelter

ASHBOURNE ANIMAL WELFARE
Registered Charity No 1014249
Shelter Tel: 01335 300494
General enquiries Tel: 01335 300825
Web site: Home

SECOND CHANCE ANIMAL RESCUE 
Tel: 01332 702070 / 07878 136153 (between 10am - 5pm )
Email: [email protected]
Website: Second Chance Rescue Kennels

MAUREEN'S PENISTONE CAT RESCUE
Tel: 01226 761872 or 07706 217737
Email: [email protected]
Website: MPCR Home Page

MUMBLE FARM RESCUE CENTRE 
Tel: 01889 271876

PET SAMARITANS
Derbyshire
Tel: 01246 456177
Website: Dog Adoption, Pet Advice, Lost Pets, Pet Samaritans

DOVE HOLES CAT SANCTUARY
Based in Buxton
Tel: 01298 816200
Website: Welcome to the Dove Cat Rescue Sanctuary Website


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i can vouch for the ashbourn animal rescue (the ark) as i used to voluntary dog walking there, they would never put an animal down. the only trouble is they may not have room, but it is still worth trying


----------



## angelite32 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone  

I really hope to home her with a private owner , and not risk her being left behind

but i will look into places above 

thanks again 

and if anyone has room for one more cat in their heart , please consider Keeley Cat x


----------

